# NightClub / NightLife Photography



## digitalfrog (Apr 27, 2007)

If I have done my homework the right way there is no thread dedicated to nightclub and nightlife photography.

There are several techniques to obtain excellent results.

One of them is pretty much all the opposite of what the person new to nightclubs would instinctively think off...

If there is an interest, I will post more pictures and describe some of the technique used.

Of course, this thread will really take value when many of you participate with what you got (read good or .... less good ;-) )

Let's see where this brings us to....

The DJ: (with no disks!)







The Crowd:






The show:


----------



## elle (Apr 27, 2007)

wow they turned out great. I love the third one!

 yeah I'd love to know what you did to take them, I have a couple of friends in bands that want me to take photos of them and I have no idea - I usually take racing photos.


----------



## digitalfrog (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks !

I wrote a mini guide: http://www.digitalfrog.nl/?p=30


----------



## dangerwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

mines not so great, but thought id add


----------



## Travis (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice work. I've only tried once, when a friend asked me to take pictures for him. They are not nearly as good as yours, but here's a few of them. And thank you for posting your guide!


----------



## digitalfrog (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone else ?


----------



## austriker (Dec 5, 2008)

yah actually i shot a bunch last night of my friend who DJed at a local venue and so i will post a few. they are not the greatest b/c i have only had my camera for 2 months and only had a stock lense and internal flash to work with and i had never shot in a club setting before...


----------



## AlfromLA (Dec 5, 2008)

digitalfrog said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I wrote a mini guide: http://www.digitalfrog.nl/?p=30


 


No mini guide, just your site.


----------



## digitalfrog (Dec 5, 2008)

the link has indeed changed since I posted it, sorry:

http://www.digitalfrog.nl/blog/?p=30


----------



## austriker (Dec 6, 2008)

well my shots are definitely of a little less quality (it was my first time shooting in a club, only had internal flash, been shooting photos for bout 3 months) but here we go..

1. deleted
2.





3.


----------



## IvyJade (Dec 6, 2008)

My issues are the smoky clubs and the distance shots where the smoke really stands out.  I plan on doing more clubs as I will be getting into a lot of band shooting.

Thanks for sharing and they should make a nightclub photo thread.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 7, 2008)

i'm thoroughly interested in knowing more about this technique! I did a shoot at a strip club and the pix came out terrible. 3 second exposures and jittery dancers just don't mix...so PLEASE how does one go about getting 
&#8226; smooth shots 
&#8226; acceptable grain,
&#8226; properlly exposed
&#8226; well lit {not typical flash-in your face, washed out crap}


----------



## digitalfrog (Dec 12, 2008)

3 seconds is really long.

But anyhow, you need a flash powerful enough to freeze the action. 




third_shift|studios said:


> i'm thoroughly interested in knowing more about this technique! I did a shoot at a strip club and the pix came out terrible. 3 second exposures and jittery dancers just don't mix...so PLEASE how does one go about getting
>  smooth shots
>  acceptable grain,
>  properlly exposed
>  well lit {not typical flash-in your face, washed out crap}


----------

